# Horace Grant takes Shot at Payton



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

(my oh my I wonder what the Locker room is like right now.. Probably hell  )

Payton, of course, had gone off after Tuesday's loss in Minnesota, saying he "didn't sign up for this (bleep). This is B.S."

That was nothing compared to what Horace Grant said after Wednesday's loss, including an oblique shot at Payton himself.

"I don't say much," Grant said, "but we gave up.

"I've never played on a team that gave up. Player for player we've still got some talented guys on this team. But the effort. It's all about the effort. I mean Andersen . . . what's his name? Chris?'

Indeed, Denver's Chris Andersen, a refugee from the Developmental League, was the game's top rebounder, snatching 14 through the kind of effort Grant said his team lacked.

Payton had ripped the Lakers Tuesday, but was played to a standstill Wednesday by Denver's Andre Miller.

"You know the old saying," Grant said. "You can talk a big game, but you've got to play a big game. It's the easiest thing in the world to talk. Anybody can talk."

Jackson isn't sure how to address the issues that face his team.

"Right now I don't have the clarity of mind to speak anything insightful about how I feel about this game," Jackson said.

Bryant, Jackson said, was the lone Laker who played competitively.

"He was animated and feisty out there and he wanted to play well," Jackson said. "We just wish the other players had stepped up to his level.

"He was animated and vocal and trying to get the players to compete with him, and that was a plus."

Grant says the Lakers can't afford to sit around and wait for O'Neal and Malone to get healthy, but it is patently clear that without them they are a mediocre team, maybe worse. They have lost six of their last seven and eight of their last 11 games.

Here


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Who the hell is Horace Grant to blab his mouth? Hes the worst player on the team...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So what? He is out there trying. He is crap so we expect crap games out of him... Payton is not crap and yet is not playing like the best point in the West.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Horace has won lots of rings. He's been to the top. Payton needs to focus his energy on the court.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Though Horace Grant is playing like a mummy, he is right that Payton has got to stop whining and just play ball. Seriously, watching Kobe out there trying to carry the squad with GP looking slow and defeated yet still talking is pretty darn sad.

And Devean George sure doesn't look so hot now. What was all this talk about him being improved?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> So what? He is out there trying. He is crap so we expect crap games out of him... Payton is not crap and yet is not playing like the best point in the West.


He was never the best point guard in the west


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Even if Payton was the best pg at some time years back he is NOT now. He is too old to run up and down the court with all these young pg's. Payton should shut up and just play his game do whatever he can to win. Lakers won 3 rings without Payton. He shouldn't even open his mouth talking about signing with this (bleep). Who was he before coming to Lakers. Did he ever win a champion? no. just play your game glove.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol, you know how the people used to call him the glove? This one sports radio announcer here in LA, calls him the cape... because everyone just blows right by him


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lol, you know how the people used to call him the glove? This one sports radio announcer here in LA, calls him the cape... because everyone just blows right by him


:laugh: thats a good one.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

break break down
steadily breakin me on down
:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Paytons old playing the hardest position for an old player, hes gotta try and keep players like Boykins, Bibby, Francis, J Kidd, Baron, Tony Parker, in front of him, hes lost a step, but hes not bad, but not the great defender he once was...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF?! Shut up Grant! You don't have the right to talk crap about anyone on the Lakers...YOU SUCK *****!:upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> "I've never played on a team that gave up. Player for player we've still got some talented guys on this team. But the effort. It's all about the effort. I mean Andersen . . . what's his name? Chris?'


And who is he to act like hes so much greater than Anderson, the Lakers would take Anderson over Grant any day of the week...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

horace does have like four rings doesnt he


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Madsen has rings too, does that mean he can talk crap to Kevin Garnett?


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Horace having rings and being a vet is the worst part. As GP pointed out on the best dam sports show, the worst thing someone can do when there's is tension in the locker room is say something to the media. Keep it in house. GP is guilty of this also. Problems, or no problems, whoever's right or wrong, these guys should know better, period.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Who the hell is Horace Grant to blab his mouth? Hes the worst player on the team...


Horace Grant is a champion, he can speak up should he choose to. And I dont really see anything wrong with what he said considering the way LA has played lately.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

Madsen could talk crap to KG he has what he wants sadly but why would he..he is a mormon www.famousmormons.net


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WHO IS HORACE GRANT TO SAY ANYTHING TO THE GLOVE
THAT OLD FART SHOULD SHUT BOTH DOORS


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> WHO IS HORACE GRANT TO SAY ANYTHING TO THE GLOVE
> THAT OLD FART SHOULD SHUT BOTH DOORS


You all act like Horace rode coat tails to his rings. He was a big part of his team when he won those rings, and has every right to say what was said. Just because hes not a force anymore doesnt mean what hes accomplished should be forgoten.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KEYWORD:*WHEN*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Madsen could talk crap to KG he has what he wants sadly but why would he..he is a mormon


Thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> KEYWORD:*WHEN*


So I guess since he isnt a dominant big man anymore he cant open his mouth when someones out of line? 

That makes plenty of sence.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He Has The Right To Say What he Wants But Still You Dont Have A Right To Take on man who has been Named All-NBA First-Team in 1998, 2000, All-NBA Second Team in 1995, 1996, 1997, 1999 and All-NBA Third Team in 2001 
Selected to the NBA All-Defensive First Team eight consecutive seasons (1994-2001) 
Named Defensive Player of the Year in 1996 and was the first guard to win the award since Michael Jordan in 1987-88 
Selected to the NBA All-Star Team seven straight seasons (1994-98, 2000-01) and was voted as a starter in 1997 and 1998 
Member of the gold medal-winning 1996 and 2000 U.S. Men's Olympic Teams 
Scored his 15,000th career point vs. Philadelphia on 3/19/01, becoming the 88th player in league history to reach the milestone and just the eighth player in NBA history to compile 15,000 points, 6,000 assists and 1,000 steals. 
Played in the 1996 NBA Finals against the Chicago Bulls 
Set an NBA Playoffs record with 13 three-point attempts in one half against the Houston Rockets in Game 1 of the 1996 Western Conference Semifinals 
Named to the NBA All-Rookie Second Team in 1990-91 after averaging 7.2 ppg and 6.4 apg

when your on the bench for the start of each game


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I see nothing in there that says 4 NBA championships.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i also see nothing that says Gary was on MJ team:grinning:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>longlivelal</b>!
> i also see nothing that says Gary was on MJ team:grinning:


True enough, but he still won 4 rings while being a big part of the team. If Gary wins a ring he will be no better than Grant. Gary came to the Lakers knowing they were probably going to win with or without him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

One: Grant is dead-on: Payton should just shut up and play;

Two: Grant should have told him that face to face, not through the media.

That´s my :twocents:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> One: Grant is dead-on: Payton should just shut up and play;
> 
> Two: Grant should have told him that face to face, not through the media.
> ...


Well said


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:sigh: 


:frenchy:
This is Pointless


----------

